# School Me....



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm thinking seriously about buying me a fishing yak, but I know absolutely nothing about them, and have never paddled one. Looking for advice. I want something that I can handle by myself. I will mostly use it on small lakes and rivers, maybe a tidal creek. No major whitewater, but it would probably have to be capable of running minor rapids.

Caveats:

I don't need to know what the best kayak on the market is, because I will not be buying it at this point. I don't even know if I'll like it yet. I don't want Walmart junk, but I don't want to spend a bunch of money. Just something that will work well enough to not frustrate me to death. 

I don't drive a Lexus, I don't buy thousand dollar rifles and put thousand dollar scopes on them. I don't buy $250 spinning rods and $300 reels. And I am not going to pay $800-$1000 for a chunk of floating plastic at this point. Maybe later on, if I decide it's worth it. Right now, if an $750 yak is the only option, I'll just have to do without, because I cant afford it.

I have been looking at some in the $400-$500 range. The F&S Eagle Talon 120 is one that I have checked out that is in my price range, as an example. I don't have an Academy within a two-hour drive of me. BPS is almost that far. Dicks and F&S are the only retailers of that type locally.

There are no used SOT yaks for sale here that I have seen. Whitewater yaks by the hundreds, but no SOTs. 

I am about 5'10", 200 lbs. I assume that I will want a 12-footer? 

Advice? Does something like this exist?


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 7, 2017)

My fishing kayak is 34" wide and 12' long. At my age, I won't buy any kayak under 32" wide. I'll take stability over speed any day. The young guys will buy 30" kayaks, but it's like sitting on a log to me and I simply don't like to try to fish out of a wiggly boat. Every 2" in width makes a world of difference in stability.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a question about sit on top vs the sit in? BPS has 1 that is a sit in, seems it would be more stable? Any thoughts? or opinions?


----------



## jeardley (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm no expert but went the same route as you're considering with not buying a top notch unit. (luckily I have an Academy near by). I got a pelican 10' sit in fishing yak for 350. I enjoyed it and talked the old lady into getting a sit on top model by pelican, its 10.5 feet and was 400. I now take hers everytime she isn't with me as it is much easier to fish out of. I've crossed fish weirs in the river, and fished the flats with no issues. My biggest recommendation would be get the best seat you can with a back rest as this is what I desire the most out of mine. It's gets a little uncomfortable for me after about 4 hours on the water (my seat is nothing fancy), but I've spent all day on the water in it for multiple days. I'm 5'9", 160 lbs so you may want to consider a 12 footer.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jun 7, 2017)

I usually recommend a framed seat kayak to everyone, but up in your area I think one that you sit down in more (but still a sit on top) would be better.  I'm basing this off of the large streams and small rivers in the areas of the smokies where we visit.  From what I've seen you are going to encounter some rapids before you go far on just about all of them.  I also usually recommend a 12' kayak, but the right 10' one might be better for you also.  My wife's 10T seems like it would be more maneuverable up there, but it's nearly $600 with tax.  
We started out in $280 Sun Dolphin Journey 10SS fishing kayaks from Tractor Supply (Wal Mart sells them too) and despite everyone's complaints they weren't that bad.  A $30 seat off Ebay made them much better.  Really if I wasn't going to be on the water more than a few hours and not standing to fish....I still wouldn't mind taking them out.  The biggest downside to them for us was that you are sitting on the kayak with a wet butt.  It's just not comfortable after a few hours.  The plus side was they are super light.  Loading/portaging/etc. was so much easier when we only used them.  
The local WalMart had new kayaks out this spring here.  I don't remember the brand or model, but it was a 10' sit on top and it "looked" to be a better kayak than the Sun Dolphins.  The hull design looked much more stable and the top side seemed more useable.  It was priced in the same $280 range.  I just looked on their website for more information and don't see it on there.  ??? 

For reference - I am 5'8" and 185.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 7, 2017)

I have two different types you can paddle. One day if you can I'll meet me in nantahala to fish the small lake, I'll bring both, i have a sit on top, and a tandom sit in fishing kayak. The sit on top is an ascend fs-128T. The sit in is a mainstream prowler. The later I required by finding it sunk in the bottom of a clear water lake and I retrieved it. It's a decent kayak.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 7, 2017)

By the way, walmart here in blairesville has a decent looking kayak, it's not the thin cheap sundolphin micky mouse kayak, it's a real SOT fishing kayak at a very reasonable price. I don't know what the name brand is though.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Paddled a couple cheap ones and one..what I consider a good one. It was a twelve foot Perception.. Borrowed it and if I ever drop the coin.. It'll be on one of those. Hope this helps.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2017)

That's my wife in the good one.. Me in the budget one.. I promise.. There is a world of difference.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jun 7, 2017)

I just bought a vibe yellowfin 100, has good frame seat and 2 hatches with bag inserts. Price was $650 which included the paddle. This is 10 ft kayak that handles well and not to heavy. I previously had  12 ft Pescador, seat was a killer after couple hrs. , heavy, and dry storage was not user friendly. I mostly use mine on the upper chattahoochee, the 10 footer responds quicker when trying to dodge rocks and stuff. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## EJC (Jun 8, 2017)

Guide 119, new or used is in your price range. One of the best small river, creek and pond boats made.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 8, 2017)

12 foot sot with the most comfortable seat you can find.


----------



## Mauser (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a perception pescador 12', I'm 6'2" 250lbs and it's comfortable to me. I paid 500 from academy 4 or 5 years ago. I fish the creeks around southwest Georgia. There are a few pretty rough shoals on Notchaway and it handles them with ease. Its nothing like whitewater lol,but I have seen a bunch of Jon boats flipped or holes knocked in em trying to get through them when the creeks low.


----------



## CDW (Jun 8, 2017)

The one Walmart has now is the lifetime tamarack angler kayak and it's the one I have.  Love it.  Very stable and comfortable and tracks well.   And it's less than $300.  I'm 5'10" and 190 lbs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice! That helps me out some.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jun 8, 2017)

If I was looking to stay under $400 and there wasn't a used option around, then I'd have to get that Lifetime that CDW has.  You could order a better seat off Ebay and still be well under budget.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 8, 2017)

How is a hydras angler by lifetime I found a used one for175$ looks new. I'm in the same situation as hillbilly, may use 6-8 times a year


----------



## BOZ (Jun 8, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> 12 foot sot with the most comfortable seat you can find.



^^This!! The more space the better. And being comfortable can be the difference in a good trip or a bad one. This is coming from a guy who put a lot of miles on a 256$ 10ft kayak from Academy...


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 8, 2017)

BOZ said:


> ^^This!! The more space the better. And being comfortable can be the difference in a good trip or a bad one. This is coming from a guy who put a lot of miles on a 256$ 10ft kayak from Academy...


My first kayak was a 9 footer from dicks,although it severed it's purpose and was great for floating down the creek paddling it sucked as did the tracking,it would want to spin in circles which will drive you bonkers.When I purchased my ascend 12t it was like going from a chevette to a cadallic.My best piece of advice hillbilly is don't let a bad boat turn you away from kayaking, for a few hundred dollars more you can get a nicer kayak with a framed seat,if you have a chance to paddle different boats take the opportunity to do so....... another good option is a solo canoe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't really want a canoe. I'm looking hard at the F&S Eagle Talon 12' that 's on sale for $449 now, usually $599. I've done a bunch of research, and seems like everybody likes them a lot that has them, except for the seat. Most say that swap out the seat with a $35 replacement, and you have a good, rigged out starter yak for not much.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jun 8, 2017)

I really agree with Boz and FishHawk.....I know I voted for the Lifetime Tamarak, but that's only because if you're going to buy something cheaper and without a framed seat then I think you'd be better off to spend as little as possible.  Reason being - I think you'll want to upgrade pretty quick.  
FishHawk loves his FS12T and I can second that.  They are $650 new and if you call BPS you might catch one in their clearance section and save.  When we bought they were $600 and we caught one that was a return for $590.  The padded deck is a nice addition to the 2017 models.

Shannon got a 2017 Ascend 10T (brand new model/not the FS10T which is very tippy) and I have been taking it over the FS12T most times I've went without her lately.  It has all the benefits of the 12T except for the internal storage hatch and 2 foot of space.  I've been extremely happy with it's stability and tracking.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jun 8, 2017)

http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-10T-SitOnTop-Kayak-Desert-Storm/product/180574/

Some reviews say that water comes over the front, but we haven't had that problem.  Maybe because we carry a tackle bag and tiny cooler on the back weighing that end.  The seat alone is worth the extra money I promise.

The main thing I don't like about a solo canoe is dealing with wind.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jun 8, 2017)

I've had three kayaks, my current a Jackson,  and I can't comment as to brand because all three were in the $1000 range., but I can say I'd take stability and back support over any other feature.  Thus wide and a removable raised seat type with back rest.  I read a lot about different kayaks and look when I am in stores like Academy or Bass Pro.  Both those stores have some nice looking ones and reviews are good.  Might be worth the ride.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm on the fence about the "starter" Kayak concept. Seems like a bad "first" kayak might leave a bad taste in a person's mouth about purchasing a "second" kayak. As the saying goes, "Buy quality, and you only need to buy it once."

As you look at your budget be sure to factor in the cost of a decent paddle, and a comfortable PFD. They are both important parts of the overall experience. Especially if you're going to be on the water for hours at a time. Check Craigslist / watch classifieds, you never know when a good deal might pop up.

If the opportunity comes up, try a few different boats, even if they're not really what you're looking for. Like most hobbies, kayak guys are happy to show off their toys. Hit up Facebook, even if you're not necessarily a "Facebooker", most of the different companies will have "[Insert Brand Name] Owners Group" pages. A bit of lurking will give you an idea about how folks are rigging their boats, what modifications they may be doing, or any issues they may be having. The way I look at it, even if you spend a long time researching, that just gives you more time to squirrel away some extra coin into the budget.

The Ascend boats are really popular, and there is a huge pool of owners out there to give feedback on them. There's usually a respectable supply of used ones on the market too, since a lot of people buy them, then "step up" to a higher-end boat. They'd be on the higher end of your range, but some of the newer Perception 'Yaks are nice, and you should be able to get a good deal from a place like Academy if you pay attention. Vibe has been mentioned, their Yellowfin 100 might be up your alley, and I can say from experience that the seat in that thing is "All day" comfortable. Remember too that a kayak doesn't necessarily have to be a "fishing" kayak to be fished out of. Especially if you're the type that's not afraid to make a few cuts and modifications.

I hadn't paddled a lick before I got my 'Yak either, I just knew I wanted to go to the fish instead of waiting for them to come to me. I took the [big] plunge on a Vibe Sea Ghost 130, and have been pretty happy with the way things have turned out.

Good Luck!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mauser said:


> I have a perception pescador 12', I'm 6'2" 250lbs and it's comfortable to me. I paid 500 from academy 4 or 5 years ago. I fish the creeks around southwest Georgia. There are a few pretty rough shoals on Notchaway and it handles them with ease. Its nothing like whitewater lol,but I have seen a bunch of Jon boats flipped or holes knocked in em trying to get through them when the creeks low.


  That is a great kayak.  I have one.


----------



## colt45 (Jun 9, 2017)

I have the Eagle talon and for reference I am 6' 1" 250 Lbs and we get along just fine. I have had it for about 2 months now and the only complaint I have is the rod holder in the center is to far away and the seat. I bought a stadium seat rated for 300 lbs and zip tied pool noodles on the bottom to keep from tearing up the plastic and it works great. I take my daughter out in it to play but not much room for her and me to fish in it. all in all it works fine. I do recommend that with what ever Kayak you buy, take it out with nothing but you, a PFD, and paddle and learn where your weak points are and to get use to the feeling of it. I have noticed that most people turtle one due to over correcting then just leaning and if you are comfortable and know how far you can get away with the better your experience with it will be. Good luck and hope you find one you like. It is a blast to be pulled by a Big Lunker in one!!!


----------



## CDW (Jun 12, 2017)

Let us know what you end up with


----------



## Mauser (Jun 12, 2017)

dawg2 said:


> That is a great kayak.  I have one.


  I have no complaints with mine. I don't think you can beat it for price. My wife has heritage redfish 10' that's a nice kayak and won't break the bank either.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> 12 foot sot with the most comfortable seat you can find.



This is a solid. ^



NCHillbilly said:


> I don't really want a canoe. I'm looking hard at the F&S Eagle Talon 12' that 's on sale for $449 now, usually $599. I've done a bunch of research, and seems like everybody likes them a lot that has them, except for the seat. Most say that swap out the seat with a $35 replacement, and you have a good, rigged out starter yak for not much.



I've fished out of one of those and they aren't a bad yak at all. The Perception Pescador is a good one too and it's probably the most popular selling small water fishing yak.

This disadvantage of sit in's to me is they take on water and hold it. Sit on tops with scuppers get wet too but they drain. 3 hours into a float and that makes a big difference.

First things first, you need to decide if you really want to get into the plastic navy. If you do, research, research, research and then try other people's boats to see what your preference is before you buy. Like others have said if you buy a "starter yak" and it ain't you it's going to turn you against yak fishing.

Second things first - the seat is the treat. If the seat isn't comfortable it doesn't matter what other bells and whistles the boat has. You're going to hate it. If you decide on a sit in with a clam shell seat make sure you can retrofit it with a frame type stadium seat. It makes all the difference in the world and it will get you up off the bottom of the boat and water in it won't be as much of a problem.

I did a lot of research on here, listened to other's opinions, tried a few out and decided to go whole hog on an Old Town Predator MX. The seat is the bomb, it's a sit on top with scuppers so water drains quickly, it's well designed and even though it's on the heavy side it's as nimble as a water bug on flat still water.

Important thing to look at, especially in sit ins is the number of hull penetrations for things like rod holders and foot stirrups. Every hull penetration is a potential leak down the road, or worse.

Also storage bins are important. You will appreciate spending the extra money for actual dry storage, especially if you're going to do an overnight or multi day float. Even if it's just 5 hours on the river fishing if you get wet and want to change clothes you want to be able to change into dry clothes and a dry bag alone probably ain't going to get the job done.

Just my .02.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

dawg2 said:


> That is a great kayak.  I have one.



^^^Ditto^^^


----------



## blindhog (Jun 20, 2017)

I went with an Ascend 12T, got it on a mark down at BP with an extra 10% off so $500 OTD.
I am very happy with it. Stable and comfortable. Roomy enough for the little bit of gear I take.

I was also looking at the framed seat models at Academy but got this deal at BP.

I fished for years out of an 11' aluminum canoe and the yak is way more comfortable.


----------

